# Επιπρόσθετα > Συσκευές Εικόνας-Ήχου >  >  Αγορά ΤV Box

## agis68

Καλησπέρα στην παρέα.

Με ενδιαφέρει να συνδέσω την 42" LED ΤV που έχω με ένα κύκλωμα για να συνδέεται στο ιντερνετ και να βλέπω από εκεί ταινείες ή youtube κλπ. Δεν γνωρίζω τι αντάπτορας πρέπει να είναι αλλά σίγουρα να μπορεί να λαμβάνει WIFi μέσω του ρουτερ μου. Επειδή δεν έχω ασχοληθεί και δεν γνωρίζω θα ήθελα τα φώτα σας και με συνδέσμους για αγορά από ebay ή αλλού.

----------


## xristos2

εγω ειχα συνδεσει την τηλεοραση με τον υπολογιστη, πιο οικονομικο ειναι

----------


## agis68

Αυτή τη λύση τη γνωρίζω αλλά θέλω αυτό που ζητάω στο αρχικό ποστ...

αυτό κάνει? https://www.ebay.com/itm/V88-4K-Andr...oAAOSw4-hZr5ce

----------


## vasilllis

Ναι κάνει. Δεν ξέρω κατά πόσο θα μείνεις ευχαριστημένος με αυτό

----------


## agis68

πειτε ρε παιδιά τι παίζει....μην σας τα βγάζω με το τσιγγέλι...είμαι άσχετος λέμε

----------


## manolisp

Καλησπέρα , το ίδιο ακριβως αγορασα και εγω για την TV του υπνοδωματιου. Εχει ενσωματωμενο wifi και συνδεεται με hdmi στην τηλεοραση .
Για την δουλεια που το θελεις πιστευω οτι ειναι καλη λύση !
Εγω το εχω για youtube , προσβαση στο nas για ταινιες και σειρες καθως και παρακολουθηση των καμερων cctv του σπιτιου.
Το μονο που θα σου προτεινα ειναι κατι τετοιο για πιο ευκολο χειρισμο.

Edit : εγω αγορασα αυτο  ! Ειναι το ιδιο απλα εχει 2gb ραμ...

----------


## krissgr

Αν μπορείς οικονομικά να ανέβεις πάνω απο 100 - 120 € να κοιτάξεις αυτο:
https://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_fro...ix+x8&_sacat=0

Έχω δοκιμάσει διάφορα, αλλά η συγκεκριμένη εταιρεία βγάζει πολύ καλά μηχανήματα. Έχω λίγο ποιο παλιό μοντέλο  (x7) και εδώ και 3 χρόνια το λιώνουμε καθημερινά.

----------


## RNR

Άγη και εγω το κοιτάζω αυτό εδώ και μέρες, λέω να το τσιμπήσω. Απλά θα κόψω τον ΟΤΕ tv και θα το κάνω μήπως βλέπω τίποτα extra μέσα απο αυτό.

το βρήκα απο Αγγλία για ποιο γρήγορα με 29, και κάτι free shipping μήπως έρθει ποιο γρήγορα απο οτι απο την Κίνα.

----------

agis68 (12-11-17)

----------


## georgeb1957

θα σου πρότεινα απο το www.Gearbest.com *αυτό* ή σε stick (το ίδιο περίπου)  *αυτό.*
Οπωσδήποτε πάρε ένα πληκτρολόγιο σαν αυτό που σου προτείνανε στο #6  ή π.χ. *αυτό*. 
Ριξε και μια ματιά σε αυτή την *παρουσίαση
*
Φορτώνοντας  απο το playstore το *Terrarium* έχεις όλες τις σειρές και ταινίες  στην διαθεσή σου (και με ελληνικούς υπότιτλους). Αν θέλεις και άλλα ...... φορτώνεις το  *KODI* και βάζοντάς του μερικά addons έχεις τα πάντα π.χ. όλες τις ελληνικές και ξένες ταινίες, όλες τις ελληνικές και ξένες σειρές, θεατρικά έργα, ντοκυμαντέρ, τηλεόραση, ραδιόφωνο και πολλά πολλά άλλα ..........

----------

aktis (14-11-17)

----------


## ipago

Και γώ έχω αγοράσει την έκδοση των 2GB RAM.  Κάνει ότι ακριβώς ζητάς και κάτι παραπάνω...

Έχει μέσα ότι χρειάζεσαι (βασικά το καλώδιο HDMI και το τροφοδοτικό)

Το ποντικοπληκτρολόγιο must! (όλα σε ένα εννοείται)

----------


## picdev

rasberry και kodi, τίποτα άλλο και το πιο οικονομικό .
Κάθε τόσο αλλάζουν τα λινκ αλλά αν το μάθεις κάνεις δουλειά

----------


## Kernel Panic

Για την ίδια δουλεία αλλά και για kodi έχω πάρει αυτό  και  αυτό και το έχω συνδέσει με lan 
Δεν μπορώ να πω ότι είμαι και πολύ happy γιατί μερικές φορές τρώει κωλύματα.
δοκίμασα και το raspberry που λεει ο akis, αλλά εμένα δεν μου' κανε

----------


## paulk

Καλημέρα..Μπορείς να ρωτήσεις εδώ http://www.insomnia.gr/topic/480400-...ndroid-tv-box/
181 σελίδες έχει το θέμα..

----------

agis68 (12-11-17)

----------


## agis68

Nα ρωτήσω το kodi τί είναι???

----------


## antonisc

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2RuEB5zNqYs         δες εδω

----------


## DiViDi

Επισης υπαρχουν καποια που ειναι συμβατα και με Nova Go.  :Smile:

----------


## DLS 33

μην αγορασεις κατι με μικροτερη απο 2 GB RAM   
Tουλαχιστον  S912 και απο εκει και πανω οτι θελεις....

Παρε κατι τετοιο    https://www.gearbest.com/tv-box-mini-pc/pp_607555.html    η αυτο και εισαι  οκ

----------


## antonisfa

Μπράβο ρε παιδιά το ίδιο θέμα άνοιξα και γω και δεν ενδιαφέρθηκε κανείς!

----------


## vasilllis

> Επισης υπαρχουν καποια που ειναι συμβατα και με Nova Go.



to iview λες?η καμια σχεση

----------


## street

ολα τα τα τβ μποξ ειναι με android , ολα ειναι καλλα απο 4.4 και πανω  που ειναι εδω και κανα 2 χρονια , ολα μα ολα εχουν 1 εως 2 gb για την  λειτουργια των εφαρμογων και απο κει και περα τον αποθηκευτικο χωρο της  συσκευης που κυμαινετε στην ελαχιστη χωρητικοτητα των 8gb επεκτασιμη πχ  με κανα εξωτερικο δισκο , ενοετε οτι ολα ειναι ειναι σχεδον αρρηκτα με  εναν λογαριασμο google - gmail εν θελουμε να γινονται αναβαθμισεις κλπ  ...
συνθως μεσα εχουν προεγκατεστημενες εφαρμογες οπως το popcorn  time ,τo show box , τo terrarium tv και φυσικα το kodi , ολες οι  προηγουμενες εφαρμογες ειναι ετοιμες , και πανευκολες , δηλαδη ονομα  ταινιας η επιλογη μιας  απ τα εξωφυλα που σε παρουσιαζει , μετα επιλογη  server και πριν ξεκινησει επιλογη υποτιτλων και βουαλα , πανευκολο , το  kodi τωρα ειναι μια κατηγορια απο μονο του , αν θελεις εχει  συγκεντρωμενα ολα τα παραπανω στα + οτι μπορεις να βλεπεις Ελληνικα  καναλια και γενικας ελληνικες σειρες απο αρχαιες μεχρι πολυ καινουριες  θεατρα κλπ , και επισεις μπορεις να κανεις και πονηριες ( νοβα οτε βοντα  και οτι αλλο ) στα πλην του ειναι οι ρυθμισεις και φυσικα για πονηριες  να εχεις ακρες , για την απλη ρυθμιση του kodi θα φατε ενα τριωρο μες το  νερο ως αρχαριοι και εαν κατι παει στραβα συνηθως ολα γινονται απο την  αρχη .... 
σε ολα τα antroid box μπορουμε να εγκαταστησουμε το  οτιδηποτε απο εφαρμογες πχ πυξιδα κινητου μεχρι και παιχνιδια , αλλα ο  λογος που το πηραμε δεν ειναι αυτος , επομενος η μνημη που εχει μεσα  φτανει και περισσευει  , 





> Μπράβο ρε παιδιά το ίδιο θέμα άνοιξα και γω και δεν ενδιαφέρθηκε κανείς!



τo  4K που σε ενδιαφερει δινει μονο το netflix ( πλερουα ) σε ορισμενες  ταινιες και με μια βαρβατη συνδεση . επισεις και το kodi παλι βαρβατη  συνδεση με κατι ταλαιπωρες ρυθμισεις που λεγαμε παραπανω , πχ με 24  ξεχνατο , αλλα και γενικα υπαρχει προβλημα με τις εφαρμογες ...


720p  ειναι η καλυτερη περιπτωση που ειναι υπερ αρκετη - με χαμηλοτερη  βλεπεις παρα πολυ καλα - κατι που ξεχασα να πω οτι ολα τα box σχεδον  λειτουργουν με ποντικι - πληκτρολογιο ,( για ρυθμιση kodi ) και φυσικα μπορει να μπει και  καποιο vpn ( πλερουα ) για να μην ξερουν απ τον παροχο τι κανετε  :Wink: 

εγω εδω και ενα 4μηνο περιπου εχω android tv με ολα ενσωματωμενα  :Smile: 



οσες συσκευες  δεν εχουν kodi μπορει να εγκατασταθει , και οποιος καταφερει και το ρυθμισει με το απλο τηλεχειριστηριο της συσκευης θα πρεπει να ειναι ηρωας !  :Rolleyes:

----------

agis68 (13-11-17), 

aktis (14-11-17)

----------


## DiViDi

> to iview λες?η καμια σχεση



Nova Go. Αυτο που μπορεις να βαλεις στο smartphone/tablet/laptop.

Υπαρχουν καποιες συσκευες που ειναι συμβατες. Οταν λεω συμβατες εννοω οτι δεν κλειδωνει η εξοδος HDMI οπως στις
περισσοτερες.

Αυτο βεβαια με την προυποθεση οτι εχεις συνδεση Nova και εχεις account για NovaGo

----------

vasilllis (13-11-17)

----------


## picdev

> μην αγορασεις κατι με μικροτερη απο 2 GB RAM   
> Tουλαχιστον  S912 και απο εκει και πανω οτι θελεις....
> 
> Παρε κατι τετοιο    https://www.gearbest.com/tv-box-mini-pc/pp_607555.html    η αυτο και εισαι  οκ



σε αυτή τιμή αξίζει και σε σχέση με το rasberry , φαίνεται δυνατο εργαλειο

----------


## toni31

Εγώ το αγόρασα το καλοκαίρι και είμαι ικανοποιημένος γι΄αυτά που κάνω, που ίσως να είναι και λίγα για τις δυνατότητες του.
Beelink GT1 Ultimate στα 70€ μαζί με keyboard, βλέπω το ανέβασαν λίγο.

----------


## agis68

τελικά κατέληξα σε αυτό που μου έδινε και έκπτωση και αγόρασα και με άλλα 8 δολλάρια το πληκτρολόγιο. Αναμονή για εντυπώσεις

----------


## agis68

Καλησπέρα, Μια σημαντική ενημέρωση επί του θέματος. Σήμερα πρωί πρωί ήρθαν τα πακέτα από ebay που περίμενα δηλ το tvbox και το ασύρματο πληκτρολόγιο μετά από 45 ημέρες τελικά....πάντως καθυστερούν πάρα πολύ τα δέματα. Στο youtube ανέβασα ένα βιντεάκι με περουσίαση των δύο αντικειμένων. Το video ανέβηκε με τη βοήθεια του δωρεάν trial filmora (πολύ καλό). Σε όλες τις εικόνες υπάρχει υδατογράφημα. Αν κάποιος φίλος ξέρει καλά προγράμματα freeware που να φτιάχνουν video για το youtube ας μας το πει....Θα ακολουθήσει και νεο video που θα συνδεθούν τ0 tvbox πάνω στη TV και θα γίνει τελική αξιολόγηση. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BDW9wpiR5ec

----------


## katmadas

Ε δεν εχεις κανει και καμια ιδιαιτερη επεξεργασια στο βιντεο...οποτε ακομα και το movie maker των windows θα σου κανει την δουλεια... Μη σε πω και καλυτερα!

----------

agis68 (16-01-18)

----------


## picdev

παιδιά έβαλα το kodi και ένα πρόγραμμα iptv που σου βγάζει λίστες με κανάλια ,κάποιες ώρες πέφτουν τα λινκ,
 αν έχετε καμιά πρόταση προγράμματος στείλτε μου pm
ευχαριστώ

----------

